# Mycomps...



## Trip (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm posting this here because...well...the topic deals around a website I'm making for fun. Just because I can:

http://www.TannerSite.com/mycomps

I'll update it soon with more comp information, snapperhead screens for each computer, and some more computers. 

Comments?


----------



## Trip (Jul 26, 2002)

*UPDATE: All of the graphics have been changed, a bit of the raw code has been updated. And you can now view user info.

Somebody please give comments on this newer version!!! Please!


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 31, 2002)

The icons are great! Did you create them yourself? However, there isn't much to click on. Are you putting more on the site?


----------



## Trip (Aug 1, 2002)

Holy Crap! Somebody actually replied to my thread for once! Thank you so much!!!

I didn't create the icons, just used them because they looked so great. 
Content is always being updated, but usually it's not manual updates. The site updates it's self with whatever It feels is usefull information.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 1, 2002)

So where did you get the icons from? Iconfactory.com?


----------



## Trip (Aug 1, 2002)

Yea, they're the smoothcons series.


----------



## Erix (Aug 11, 2002)

Sorry if it is a silly question but; does your site automaticly  updates when your computers go online?


----------



## mdnky (Aug 11, 2002)

Kudos on the site.  Kinda follows the "Clean, simple, elegant" ideal.  How a site should be designed.

Have you though about using CSS?


----------



## Trip (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mdnky _
> *Kudos on the site.  Kinda follows the "Clean, simple, elegant" ideal.  How a site should be designed.
> 
> Have you though about using CSS? *



I use CSS for the background images (the one bar going across the top) which allows the bar to go on forever, so when you make your browser window larger the bar is still there.

The site has to be manually updated, I have the knowledge and code to make it auto-update, but my isp wouldn't really work too well with hit...so i do it manually.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Aug 26, 2002)

where can I get this "deekleaf" thingery? seems pretty damn cool...


----------



## kygeek (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *where can I get this "deekleaf" thingery? seems pretty damn cool... *



That is what I was thinking.


----------



## Trip (Aug 26, 2002)

Deekleaf just happens to be my creation.


----------

